

Clear: A To-Do List App With A UI From The Future  - cliffkuang
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1668915/clear-for-iphone-a-to-do-list-app-with-a-ui-from-the-future

======
draggnar
a few features of the UI are cool, especially the pinch open list to add a new
item.

